# Questions About Banff



## WalnutBaron (Aug 11, 2014)

I recently landed an RCI exchange at The Lodge at Kananaskis, which is about 30 minutes' drive east of the entrance to Banff National Park. The reservation is for July 2015. 

I've been to Banff once before many moons ago, but this will be the first time I've been able to bring my better half. We enjoy hiking, good food, sightseeing, and I'd love to hook on to a big Brown or Rainbow Trout while I'm there!

Here are my questions:

1) Does anyone know anything about the place we'll be staying? It's rated well on the TUG ratings, but the last time it was reviewed was in 2008, so it's been awhile. Any tips on room assignment requests, things to do in and around the immediate resort area, or the town of Kananaskis itself?

2) I have fond memories of the beautiful little town of Banff, with Mt. Rundle looming up in the background and the lovely Bow River flowing through the center of town. Any particular restaurants or other points of interest in the town of Banff we should be aware of?

3) We'll be there a week, and I'm thinking we should plan to spend a full day in Banff National Park and another full day at Lake Louise National Park. Is that enough, given that our home base is a half hour's drive from the entrance?

4) Any tips on car rentals? Best company to rent from? Best pricing?

Thanks in advance to my fellow TUGgers for your help


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 11, 2014)

The Kananaskis area is beautiful and very uncrowded.  There is lots of good hiking and it is your best spot to see a grizzly bear.  The lodge is in a ski area that doesn't have much else around it.  There just aren't enough people there during non-ski times to warrant many shops or restaurants.  
 I think your half hour to the park entrance might be optimistic but it is probably a good hour to Banff and then more to Lake Louise etc.  It's just far enough away to make Jasper and the Icefields a bit much while those areas are doable from Canmore.  If you can trade it in for something in Canmore, I would.

Sue


----------



## travel maniac (Aug 12, 2014)

WalnutBaron said:


> I recently landed an RCI exchange at The Lodge at Kananaskis, which is about 30 minutes' drive east of the entrance to Banff National Park. The reservation is for July 2015.
> 
> I've been to Banff once before many moons ago, but this will be the first time I've been able to bring my better half. We enjoy hiking, good food, sightseeing, and I'd love to hook on to a big Brown or Rainbow Trout while I'm there!
> 
> ...



Delta Kananaskis is a wonderful property.  The Lodge is an older property and the rooms are hotel style.  Even though the rooms are a little older, I would still rate the property as Gold Crown, especially for the service.

Depending on the type of hiking you like, Kananaskis area can be a heaven.  Fewer tourists than Banff but the scenery is spectacular.  Some hikes are a little more difficult.

Answers to your questions:

1.  Kananaskis is a "village."  There are three buildings - the lodge, Signature Club and Mount Kidd Manor.  A few restaurants and a pub as well as a convenience store are there.  Rooms are hotel type with some loft rooms and pricier family suites.  The chances are, you'll mostly get a hotel room with an RCI booking.

2.  It must have been a while ago that you must have visited Banff, since you mention "little town" of Banff.  In July, Banff will be bursting at its seams with people.

3.  As another poster has mentioned, you are being optimistic in assuming you are 30 minutes from Banff.  I would say at least 45, if not 60 minutes from Banff.  If hiking is all you want to do, you don't need to go to Banff.  Having said that, you should spend a day in Banff as you mention and do the touristy things.  Heck, you can even do some easy hikes like tunnel mountain.

You would do well to do some more research on the area and decide what you want to do before you arrive.  I would not go to Lake Louise since the area near upper and lower kananaskis lake is as beautiful with fewer crowds.

Whatever you end up doing, you're going to enjoy this wonderful area.


----------



## djyamyam (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll echo the comments from the others who have given you good information.  Kananaskis is 40 mins to Canmore and about another 20 mins to Banff townsite.

Having said that, the Kananaskis lakes area is absolutely gorgeous.  See the attached pic I took a few years back of the lower lakes area.


----------



## Dori (Aug 12, 2014)

If you get the chance, do go to Moraine Lake. It is near Banff, and is the most beautiful scenery I have ever seen.

Have a wonderful time.

Dori


----------



## Aussie girl (Aug 12, 2014)

This is my back yard. We live two hours from Banff and a Sunday afternoon drive always seems to take us to Kananaskis country. It is considered a "gem" of an area for those of us who live here.
I make it to Banff maybe once every five years, but the Kananaskis area probably 10 times each year. The back road is only open in the summer, and it's a great area to spot wildlife. 

The lodge at Kananaskis is in the middle of nowhere, but that is what makes it so perfect. A really unspoilt area. 

Peyto Lake, Moraine Lake, Johnsons Canyon, all great day trips from here. 

I also sent you a PM.

Donna


----------



## Meow (Aug 12, 2014)

If you are coming to enjoy the great outdoors you couldn't find a better location. You are surrounded by trailheads for hikes at all levels.  Just check in into one of the Kananaskis Country info centres. They can direct you to the trails that will best suit your abilities. 
If you do travel to Banff and beyond, the following may interest you:
- You can get close and personal with a mountain by trying out the new "Via Ferrata" at Mt. Norquay (Google it to find out what it is all about)
- Take the bus from the Sunshine Ski Resort parking lot up to the Sunshine Meadows to enjoy the alpine flowers and some great (moderate to easy) hikes.
- Johnson Canyon for an easy stroll up a nice canyon with waterfalls.
- Moraine Lake, Lake Louise (hike up to the Lake Agnes Tea House), Emerald Lake are all worth a visit.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Aug 12, 2014)

Fantastic responses. Thanks, Everyone. I can't wait to revisit one of the most beautiful mountain regions in all the world.


----------



## barto (Aug 12, 2014)

Must echo the positive comments about Kananaskis Country around the 'Village'.  There's a nice stroll to the "rim" there to give you beautiful views over the valley.  Definitely look up or buy a Kananaskis guidebook to give you details on hikes and places to fish in that area.  

And don't overlook Canmore as a place to visit.  Many nice restaurants, hikes, and much less crowded than Banff.

Good luck, if it's not too late already!


----------



## dmiller1 (Aug 19, 2014)

You asked about a car rental.  We just got back from our trip to Banff and we flew into Calgary.  We reserved a car with Discount Car Rental and they pick you up at the airport in a shuttle and take you to their location to get the car.  Albeit the price of the car couldn't be beat, I would think twice about using them again.  We were ok but we waited at least 45 minutes to an hour at the airport for them to pick us up.  There were two other couples waiting as well and the shuttle driver told them that they didn't have cars for them so they would take them to National so they could rent cars and they would send them a check for the difference.  This is not a well run organization.  We stayed at the Grande Rockies resort in Canmore and had a fantastic time.  I would say that it was even a bit hot during the day.  Have a great time!


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 27, 2014)

Canmore  is a nice little town, too.   

Lake Louise and Moraine Lake are very close to each other and doable in the same day but YOU HAVE TO BE VERY EARLY or no parking.  There are hikes close without leaving the parking lot.  If you get a chance pick up the book "Don't Waste your time in the Canadian Rockies". 

If you are into taking a long day Yoho National Park can be done.  You could check out Angel Glacier.  

Plan your trip wisely...No matter what you will be doing a lot of driving.  The freeways are good.  If you can get 2 weeks off I think you might feel like you have seen the area.  One week isn't enough.


----------



## qb_bc (Aug 27, 2014)

talkamotta said:


> Canmore  is a nice little town, too.



Sorry, Canmore has changed since Mike passed on. It will never be the same homey place it was. Is Norm still around? 


(Written tongue in cheek for those that remember. Otherwise, Google "Mike in Canmore". Just couldn't resist)


----------

